# Releasing Platy Fry?



## histo320 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have 4 platy fry and they are about 1/2 a cm, would it be okay to release them in the tank with the other fish or should I wait longer?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe wait until they are 1 centimeter just to be safe.


----------



## dlynnb2006 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have platy fry as well and it was reccomended to me that they be 1 inch before being released


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

What other fish are in the tank that you will be releasing them into? I'm assuming adults.....but what else? 1 inch would probably be best, but if you don't have anything too large, 3/4" might be ok.


----------



## MollyBreeder12 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think they should be about 1" && big so they wont get eaten.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

if it only the corydoras in the tank i would release them pretty soon as the corys generally arent agressive to platy fry

also if your filter has an open inlet try covering it with a sponge so they dont get sucked in


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

a little off tangent, but what do you do if you DON'T want fry?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Get all males. You cannot get all females because most livebearing females come from the store pre-hit.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> do you do if you DON'T want fry


keep all males, or keep the livebearers in with something that has a a bigger than livebearer fry mouth. Or net the fry and put them in with a dwarf pike cichlid, a pictus cat, etc.


----------

